# ND - Third Lottery Deer Application Deadline July 30



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Third Lottery Deer Application Deadline July 30*

Deer hunters interested in applying for a first, second, third or fourth license have to submit a third lottery application no later than July 30.

Hunters can apply online, or print out an application, at the North Dakota Game and Fish Department's website, gf.nd.gov. Paper applications are also available from Game and Fish offices, county auditors and license vendors. Residents and nonresidents are eligible to apply.

After the third lottery drawing, any remaining licenses will be issued on a first-come, first-served basis.

Additional concurrent season doe licenses can be used during the archery season with a bow; the deer gun season with a bow, rifle, or muzzleloader; or during the muzzleloader season with a muzzleloader. These licenses must be used for antlerless deer only, and hunters must stay in the unit to which the license is assigned.

Remaining doe licenses in units 2C and 2D can be used during the 7-day September antlerless deer gun season. Hunters are restricted to either unit 2C or 2D.

The regular deer gun season starts at noon Nov. 7 and continues through Nov. 23.


----------

